# To book or not to book?



## bingbongs (Jul 24, 2013)

We are off to France early August, we have our ferry booked to get us to France but nothing booked for the return journey as we have some flexibility on dates. Will we be able to book a ferry easy enough a day or two before we want to come back or would we be better fixing a date and getting it booked before we leave for France?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would wait if you are flexible because you will be gutted if you are doing something and have to leave just to catch a bloody ferry

get the last possible date if you feel the need to book


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are thinking about coming back during the daytime at the end of the August bank holiday weekend or just when the schools go back at the end of August / early September then you are likely to find some of the crossings fully booked. If you are prepared to be flexible and travel during the night or after the school holidays then I wouldn't have thought you should have too many problems. If you are really concerned then why not give the ferry company a call or instead start to monitor availability on the internet. If you see some of your preferred dates starting to close out then maybe that is the time to book.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I only ever book 1 way crossings and never had an issue..
Best advise I can give is,
Book online via web site, use a McDonalds if you need net access. You dont need to print anything just note down the booking reference number.
Do this a min of 48 hours before your crossing, dont leave it till last 24 hours as prices will rocket.
NEVER just turn up as they then have you over a barrel.
I always find the cheapest crossing and turn up for he one before it, only ever been turned down once. We just went to car park and waited.

We are off on Thursday 1st August and will be booking today..


----------



## bingbongs (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks you all for the sound advice.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

If your lucky enough to be out for over a year definetly one way ticket , if you are only talking months then book the latest return date you can , much simpler & cheaper to bring a crossing forward for a change of circumstance etc actually got a refund from the tunnel for this a couple of years ago,


----------

